# Maus spinnt total. brauche Hilfe bitte



## Aykan58 (25. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
seit einiger Zeit habe ich Probleme mit meiner Maus:  
Logitech MX610 Laser Cordless Mouse
 Dieses Problem stellt sich so dar:
Beim einfachen klick, kommt es manchmal vor, dass ein doppelklick ausgeführt wird.
Oder wenn ich irgendwelche Texte markieren will, um sie zu kopieren etc. lässt die Maus einfach mitten im Text los zu markieren und nur der halbe Text ist somit markiert.

Bei Drag & Drop lässt der Mauszeiger die Datei einfach irgendwann von selbst los. Ich kann aber definitiv sagen das es nicht an der Maus liegt, denn sobald ich die Maus an mein Notebook (Betriebssystem Vista) ist das problem weg. Aber am PC gehts wieder los (XP) mit den problemen. Hab das Problem jetzt seit ca. 2-3 Monaten. Davor ging es ohne Probleme. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke schonmal im voraus für jede hilfe!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (25. April 2009)

Hast du mal die Logitech Software deinstalliert und dann aktuelle aus dem Internet gezogen und diese installiert ?

Wie siehts mit ner anderen Maus an dem PC aus, hat die auch diese Probleme ?

Wechsel auch mal den USB Anschluss.

In erster Linie würde ich sagen, es liegt an der Maussoftware oder am Windows selber.


----------



## Aykan58 (26. April 2009)

Ja, habe heute den aktuellen Treiber runtergeladen. Hab mit ner anderen Maus getestet und siehe da: Problem immer noch da. Ich denke auch das es irgendwie an Windows liegt. Aber in den ganzen Jahren hatte ich noch nie so ein Problem. Und ich kann jetzt nicht Windows neu aufspielen. Zuuu vieele Daten. Hat von euch schon jemand so ein Problem gehabt/kennt ihr ne Lösung?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. April 2009)

Du wirst dann wohl nicht um eine Neuinstallation umrumkommen.

Die Daten kannst du doch auf eine andere Partition oder so verschieben ?!

Weitergehen kanns so ja auch nicht ...


----------



## Aykan58 (27. April 2009)

Schade, aber so weiter kann es leider wirklich nicht gehen. Denn auf Dauer ist das sowas von nervig, da ich auch vieles hin und her verschiebe. Dann komm ich wohl um eine Neuinstallation nicht herum. Das BS hat gute 3 Jahre gehalten ohne Probs und sonstiges. Naja trotzdem danke an euch!


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

Das nützt manchmal recht wenig, vorhandene Treiber zu deinstallieren und dann den Neuen drüber zu bügeln. Windows Reg hat die unliebsame Eigenschaft Einträge nicht immer ganz ohne Rudimente zu löschen.

Lade Dir mal einen Reg Cleaner runter und putze die Reg. Wirst stauen was da alles für ein Müll auftaucht...

Als Tip für die Zukunft!

Ich kopiere vor einer Installation neuer Programme und Hardware Treibern immer die aktuelle Reg. funzt dann irgendetwas nicht mehr, kann man sich die teils tagelangen Such- u. Rep. Arbeiten sparen.

BS neu oder Reparatur ist immer eine Frage des Zeitaufwandes. Daher immer ein Image mit funktionierendem BS was Du schnell zurückspielen kannst.


----------

